# Home entertainment system connections - haven't got a clue



## hallowsrj (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello all I haven't a clue on how to connect any of the following units together.
I have the following units to make up my system
TV - LG47LM620T.
DVD - LG Blu-ray disc/dvd player model no.BD660.
Reciever HPT-071- Pioneer VSX-321-K-P.
and Virgin Media Receiver - Cisco Tivo 500Gb.
Previously I was on SKY and the TV used the Pioneer Audio receiver to project the sound through the surround sound/Home Theatre system, now the virgin media receiver has been connected the surround sound no longer works? I am only able to get the sound through the TV itself.
Could anyone draw me a diagram etc showing me how to connect the units up to get them to work through the Pioneer Audio receiver (surround sound)?
All help and advice greatly appreciated
Many thanks in advance
Rich


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

hallowsrj said:


> Hello all I haven't a clue on how to connect any of the following units together.
> I have the following units to make up my system
> TV - LG47LM620T.
> DVD - LG Blu-ray disc/dvd player model no.BD660.
> ...


Here is the Pioneer manual, start with page 10

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/760636/Pioneer-Htp-071.html?page=4#manual

and a connections guide for the box

https://www.avforums.com/threads/v-box-connections-an-idiots-guide.512437/


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you have the ARC on for TV and Receiver ?


----------



## hallowsrj (Feb 28, 2016)

HomeTheater1010 said:


> Do you have the ARC on for TV and Receiver ?


Please explain as I have no knowledge


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's what makes the receiver talk to the television and send sound back-and-forth


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

It means audio return channel. 
Never used it myself…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

@OP
Now that you've had some help, I can't resist: 
"You put your red plug in
You take your white plug out
You put your black plug in
And you shake it all about
You do the hokey pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about"​


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lolol! Good to see ya back Lou!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hallowsrj (Feb 28, 2016)

Lumen said:


> @OP
> Now that you've had some help, I can't resist:
> "You put your red plug in
> You take your white plug out
> ...


Sorry existing cables are to short to do any of that :heehee:
followed instructions but still no joy:frown:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

As far as I can tell from the user manual linked above, your receiver does not support ARC (Audio Return Channel). That's okay, though. You should still be able to get sound through the receiver from the TIVO box. It seems like you have the TIVO box hooked directly to the TV and nothing else. If that's true, then you must be switching the TV's HDMI inputs whenever you want to watch TIVO versus DVD/BluRay. Is that correct? 

There are two ways to get sound to your HT speakers from the TiVO:

Send TIVO sound and picture to the TV through an HDMI cable. Then send the audio signal from the TV to the receiver using an optical cable (see pics below and use connections 1 & 4).
Send TIVO sound and picture to the receiver through an HDMI cable. The receiver will then route picture to the TV and sound through the HT speakers.

The second way is better in terms of complexity. Does that help?


----------

